# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Where to buy Russian music CDs in UK?

## mercurius

Any recommendations for good places to buy Russian music CDs (classic Russian rock, bards, etc.) suitable for someone based in the UK? 
Thanks,

----------


## Gvidon

Hi, I dont Know where you canto buy Russian music CDs but I know where you can douwloud music for free. http://zaycev.net/
Also if you want to find something special I can help you

----------


## Lt. Columbo

its good that you want to help, but the post is over 4 years old! (i wonder if he masted russian by now)

----------


## Rtyom

4 years?   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lampada

> 4 years?

 2008 - 2004 (год регистрации) = 4

----------


## Rtyom

Yes, now I see that. But the post was of 2007, that's why I' was suprised to death...

----------

